# which cordless string trimmers are the best?



## Tonthuyl (Feb 5, 2020)

I am buying a straight shaft string trimmer and want some advice on which brands are best. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@Tonthuyl, Welcome to TLF!

I moved your thread to the equipment forum for better answers. Make sure and have a look through the equipment forum sticky for a lot of great equipment info.

Cheers!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ive been pretty happy with my Ego cordless equipment.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I picked up the Ryobi trimmers, only because I have almost every 18v Ryobi tool ever made. It's ok. Not great, feels on the cheesier side but it works. Plus, it's light enough that that kids done complain about using it &#128513;


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

+1 on the Ego. Helps if that's the ecosystem you've bought into (blowers, chainsaw, etc). Had a problem w a battery initially and they sent me a bigger replacement one w/o issues, which was cool of them and helps build my trust in the brand. 
I will say I generally covet the Milwaukee brand over any other, mostly because of brand loyalty/recognition. Their power tools seem to stand the test of time.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

I have the ego and it works great. I cant get all my edging done on one battery though. But i have a large lot with alot if edges between driveway, curb, beds, fence, pool, side walks in front and back. Thinking of buying the mower to have 2 batteries

Overall very happy with it


----------



## Jelvis (Mar 31, 2019)

I have the Milwaukee Electric M18 quicklock, I got it last May when they had a free tool promotion. When you bought the string trimmer you got a free leaf blower. They also had other choices of free tool combinations, this one made sense, since the leaf blower was needed. I have also added the edger. I am very happy with everything so far.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I have Makita. If you are already invested in a cordless platform I would look there first. I already had a lot of Makita tools so it made sense...I have been happy with it, bought another shaft to put my rotary scissors on. Good stuff. If you do use a rotary scissor, you will want to make sure you get a unit you can change the head...some of the cordless units the motor is in the trimmer head.


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

I have the Ryobi 40 volt string trimmer from Home Depot, also got the edger attachment. Been very happy with it, battery has enough juice to trim around my 10k lawn, and edge 500 ft of sidewalks.

Got my dad the Stihl FSA-56 battery trimmer for Christmas, will see how he likes it when he can start using it in a couple months.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Tonthuyl said:


> I am buying a straight shaft string trimmer and want some advice on which brands are best. Thanks for any advice.


An Echo® 58v CST with a 4ah battery is on my list of things to pickup. I would like to use it early in the morning (minimum noise) with my Rotary Power Scissors attachment. The CST allows you to use PAS attachments where the newer model CDST will not! 

For now, I am plenty happy with an Echo® PAS-2620 gas powered trimmer. I had a 40v blower for a while and I much prefer gas powered equipment.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Tonthuyl said:
> 
> 
> > I am buying a straight shaft string trimmer and want some advice on which brands are best. Thanks for any advice.
> ...


I have the 58v and use the landscape blade with it. I'm 100% happy with it in that configuration, but I'm actually thinking about getting a gas power head so I can make full use of the attachment system. I would like to get a cultivator for soil amendments in annual beds, and a bed redefiner for keeping my bed edges clean. I don't think the 58v power head will work too well in those use cases. I will probably keep the landscape blade on the 58v head and keep the gas head for more power intensive jobs. Just something for all to consider if you don't want to keep up with multiple power heads.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

My gas string trimmers are cordless &#128518;


----------



## TalonII (Jul 23, 2019)

Tonthuyl said:


> I am buying a straight shaft string trimmer and want some advice on which brands are best. Thanks for any advice.


Everywhere I look, people recommend the Ego brand left and right so everyone seems to be happy with it.

I have the Kobalt 80V Max and love it. 1 battery is enough for me to trim/edge my half acre property and blow off the driveway and back patio. The trimmer also has 2 setting (Lo/Hi) which is good to lower the speed around the kids' cedar playhouse so it doesn't tear the wood up.

I've had it a year so far and haven't noticed any decrease in the capacity of the battery.


----------



## harwester (May 31, 2021)

TalonII said:


> Tonthuyl said:
> 
> 
> > I am buying a straight shaft string trimmer and want some advice on which brands are best. Thanks for any advice.
> ...


I agree with you. Absolutely, you are right.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

One more vote for the Ego here.

I've got the st1511t, easy to load up string with the power load feature and the adjustability makes it comfortable for different tasks.

For instance when using it as an edger, I shorten it up and rotate the handle so I don't have to hold it so high up.

I don't even come close to using up the battery when I use it, but the charger is super fast.

https://egopowerplus.com/15-inch-string-trimmer-powerload-aluminum-st1511t/


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Jelvis said:


> I have the Milwaukee Electric M18 quicklock, I got it last May when they had a free tool promotion. When you bought the string trimmer you got a free leaf blower. They also had other choices of free tool combinations, this one made sense, since the leaf blower was needed. I have also added the edger. I am very happy with everything so far.


I have a Milwaukee too, got it with a free edger at the time. No issues at all, battery life is great for my 10k yard. I was between Milwaukee and Ego. Biggest selling point on the Milwaukee for me, I guess 2 points, is I already have Milwaukee tools and the smaller size battery compared to the Ego. I can edge all my beds that start on both sides of the driveway and wrap around the house, do very little "normal" string trimming, edge a 750sq ft patio and all the sidewalk and curb edges using usually 1 bar on the battery, sometimes 2.


----------



## writtenaudio (Jun 29, 2021)

I might be the odd man out but I really like my dewalt trimmer, but that's probably because everything else I have is dewalt


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

It really depends what battery platform you are in. Ive got a bunch of Ryobi batteries, so Id go Ryobi. Ego is nice but expensive and doesnt do anything that my Ryobis do for half as much money or less.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

They all make some good stuff. If I had Milwaukee I'd likely have gone with them, but I have mostly Dewalt and rigid for tools. I strayed from dewalt because i'm still mad they told me the 40V was their dedicated outdoor line so I invested and then they ended it like 6 months later.

Then I decided I didn't want to mix my outdoor tools with my hand tools and went with Ego. I am very happy with the purchase. Since my wife got me that trimmer and edger I've gotten the 650cm blower and pole saw. when my dewalt saw dies, I'll likely replace it with the ego saw.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

I have the stihl trimmer and blower.

I like them I think they're pretty good.

On a city lot it's all you need, now that I'm on a larger property I tend to use the battery trimmer close to the house after a mow and then i take the gas trimmer to go do the larger work which I don't do all the time.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Ego was the first battery-powered lawn tool I ever bought. I love the thing.
I bought the carbon fiber string trimmer and an edger on sale.


----------

